# Two Georgia deputies fired for excessive force after highway chase



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By RUSS BYNUM
Associated Press Writer

SAVANNAH, Ga.- Two sheriff's deputies were fired after being caught on videotape kneeing a man in the back and shooting him with pepper spray after he led officers on a 45-minute chase across three counties.

An internal investigation ordered by Camden County Sheriff William E. Smith concluded his deputies used excessive force against Irwin Kirk Griffen on Feb. 6. The two deputies were fired on Wednesday.

"There is no tolerance for this kind of action," sheriff's Lt. William Terrell said Friday. "We want this to be crystal clear that the sheriff will not tolerate this. It was clearly over the line."

Griffen, 22, of Cary, N.C., fled deputies after they clocked him speeding at 94 mph on Interstate 95.

Deputies said Griffen rammed a patrol car and tried to run over an officer during the chase, which ended when road spikes deflated Griffen's tires.

The video, taped from a deputy's patrol car, shows at least four officers dragging Griffen from his car at gunpoint, pulling his T-shirt over his head and forcing him on the ground.

Griffen does not appear to struggle as a Brantley County sheriff's deputy lands several punches around his head and shoulders. A Camden County deputy then knees him twice in the back. Griffen is also shot with pepper spray while on the ground.

"Good job, brother! Good job," one of the deputies says afterward, putting his arm around the shoulder of another.

The Brantley County sheriff did not immediately return a call for comment on any disciplinary action taken by his department.








_Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

So....what were they fired for?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

excessive force!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't get that from reading the article...the use of force sounded "about right" to me!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

A guy commits attempted murder and Assault with a Dangerous weapon, gets Pepper Sprayed as a result and it is "excessive force"?

Pepper spray is the next level of force after verbal commands. If he even hesitated to comply, they would be right in Pepper Spraying him, especially in light of his previous actions.

Sounds like the Sheriff is knuckling under to pressure from outside and is a politician.

Go figure.


----------

